# RV Parks in e. CA or w. AZ?



## irrevsuz (Sep 13, 2004)

We were shocked when trying to reserve a year-long site at the Black Rock RV Park near Quartzsite, AZ, to find that they didn't accept rigs older than 1990!  So we're looking for suggestions.  Here's what we need:  a park that does NOT have age of trailer restrictions (ours is a 79 Newmar Kountry Aire); allows dogs; annual rates are total of  $1200 or thereabouts; is in in e. CA or w. AZ; and has full hookups.

Appreciate your suggestions!

 :question:


----------



## DDD (Sep 13, 2004)

RV Parks in e. CA or w. AZ?

Good Luck


----------



## Gary B (Sep 13, 2004)

RV Parks in e. CA or w. AZ?

Hi irrevsuz, at the moment I don't have a rv campground directory near me, but there are about 80 rv parks & campgrounds in and around Quartzsite, Az. and that one must be the only one with an rv age limit. You might also check out Bouse, AZ, Hope, AZ. Salome, AZ. and Brenda, Az. Go to Googgle and type in Quartzsite and you'll get lots of imformation. In the past we stayed in Quartzsite and never run on to such restrictions, but things change, one thing to remember is that Dec.-Jan-Feb. are the big busy months and many parks are reluctant to give good rates for those months. Good luck.    :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve: 
PS finding a park in the $1200 range is possible, have you ever been to Quartzsite? While its and interesting place place and can be fun WE know we could never take a year of it. Good luck.


----------



## irrevsuz (Sep 13, 2004)

RV Parks in e. CA or w. AZ?


----------



## Shoshone (Nov 16, 2004)

RV Parks in e. CA or w. AZ?

Park Moabi is a San Bernardino county park 11 miles south of Needles, CA.  Campsites next to the Colorado River in the Peninsula area of the park are $175/mo. with electric and water hookups, and a weekly visit by a honeywagon, during all but the summer months.  It's within an easy drive to Laughlin/Bullhead City, Lake Havasu City, and Oatman. Private campgrounds in the area are packed solid, but Moabi seems to be unknown.  You do have to plan ahead to reserve a month (or months) in advance in any one spot, but it's worth it to have your own private beach.  If you decide to try it, stop by 10A on the peninsula during November and let me know what you think!


----------

